# light/C02/filter Question



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

Im running a 75 gallon with a 150W rated at 6700k. For filtration i have an eheim wet/dry 2227. I currently dont run a C02 system but am considering it. * I read somewhere that the wet/dry action depletes C02 from the water... Is this true?*

Thank you


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

any surface agitation will disperse co2 from the water... so yes, a wet dry would let almost all of the gases out of the water


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Would it be best to run an air stone at night when plants are using less CO2 anyway??? Or am I mistaken. If Im not using CO2 at all will it affect my plants growth if I have an airstone in there all day???


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

good question


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

in a tank with co2 injection with heavy planting there is no reason to run an airstone. In a tank without co2 injection you can have surface agatation so again no need for an air stone.


----------

